# turkey-cold



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Will the Cold affect the Turkey Tomarrow Morning..supposed to be around 32 degree's, any insites?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

They live in the woods all year. If my lady would only let me "approach" her once or twice a year I'd be sure to seem available! Cold or not. J.M.O.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

Crisp and clear seems to have always helped get them in the mood to gobble.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Hunted in Ky on Tues. Morning. It was 32 degrees when I went into the woods @6:00. Heard first bird gobble at 6:20. Then until 7:00 heard 3 more birds. They stayed in the trees and gobbled till almost 8.

Cold,Clear and calm doesn't seem to bother them. Add rain or wind and it can be a whole different game


----------

